# Is this Ich?



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I posted a pic of one of my female Platys in my member album of a large white spot on her head. (Sorry I don't know how to post here, the plug-in isn't supported on my phone) When I Googled it everything came back Ich. I haven't seen each for many years, but I thought it was about the size of a pin head. 
The tank has been cycled and had the fish in it about a month.
Fish...3 adult female platy, 1 male, 3 four month old females and 4 one month olds as well as 2 three month old male guppies and 2 Rosy Barbs. It is lightly planted and I am using plantex CSM&B and Metricide14.
Tank...55 gallon
Hang on back filter
2 Powerheads
Temp. 78
PH 7.4
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrites 0 ppm
Nitrates between 10 & 20 ppm
If it is Ich how can I treat it without hurting the plants?


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Can't see much from the pictures.......

ICH is not just one spot.........with ICH your fish will be peppered with very small white spots all over and on the fins also. 
Depending on conditions and temperature within a short period of time the fish will become more and more coated with spots as they multiply.

If yours is one big spot on the head it's not ICH.


----------



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Brian, thanks for responding. No, she doesn't look like the pictures you posted. She just has the one large spot on her head.


----------

